# Maximizing i7 7700HQ Performance



## penguin856 (Jun 9, 2021)

I've been doing some music production stuff along with some gaming on the side and I would like to get the absolute most out of my CPU. I use my laptop as a desktop replacement and I'm not worried about thermals or power since I've already changed the thermal paste and haven't noticed any power/thermal throttling. I have screenshots of my settings down below (cache OC 31 --> 34, no C1E, higher PROCHOT offset, undervolt, timer res, etc), if there is anything I can choose to improve my performance (and latency) by even a little bit I would be glad to hear about it. If there is also a setting I've changed that is redundant or doesn't do anything it'll also be good for me to revert that back to normal. I know the C0 shows 6.0% but that's because I had a few programs open, it's 0-1.0 at idle. I'm using the latest version of Throttlestop (9.3.1).

I appreciate the work on Throttlestop (amazing program) and the help! 

PS - What does the new "ring down bin" setting exactly do? I haven't touched it since I don't know what it is.

Note: ICCMax is the same for core and cache. My CPU doesn't have the iGPU enabled.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 9, 2021)

Your settings look appropriate for low latency and music production. 

Using the new feature to disable the C states is designed to reduce latency. The only negative is that you lose access to any of the turbo CPU multipliers higher than 34. 

I have never seen a CPU that was 100% stable with the core and cache both undervolted to -200 mV. Try running a TS Bench 960M test to make sure that your computer is more or less stable. There are lots of other stability tests. The TS Bench is a good place to start testing.

The Ring Down Bin feature allows one to run the CPU core and cache with the same multiplier. This might only apply to the unlocked K series CPUs. On my 10850K, if Ring Down Bin is checked, when I run the CPU core at 50X, the CPU cache will be limited to 47X. If Ring Down Bin is not checked, then I can run both the CPU core and cache at the same 50X.






You are already running your CPU core and cache at the same 34 multiplier so I would just leave Ring Down Bin checked. 

In the TPL window you can check the Speed Shift box to make sure your Speed Shift Min and Max requests are being sent to the CPU. Checking an option tells ThrottleStop to monitor and maintain the Speed Shift register in case Windows or some other software on your computer makes any changes. 

Overall everything looks good. It looks like you have done your ThrottleStop homework.


----------



## penguin856 (Jun 9, 2021)

I've done some tests on the undervolt before, I rarely get BSODs at -205 mV but only when I'm waking the computer up from sleep. At -200 mV so far I have not had any issues and I've been running it like this for a few weeks now, I guess I've got some good silicon in the ol' PC. I ran a 960M test anyway and it completed no issues.





Here's what my TPL screen looks like now, hopefully it is appropriate. Looks like my research also paid off 

I would also like to thank you for your work on this program and your time. I haven't seen any other developer maintain this level of interaction with their community as you do. Best of luck to you on all your future endeavors!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2021)

penguin856 said:


> I rarely get BSODs at -205 mV but only when I'm waking the computer up from sleep.


I forgot to tell you. ThrottleStop has a feature for that problem. In the FIVR window on the right hand side, if you check the Sleep Defaults - Voltage box, the CPU will reset the voltage to 0 offset when it goes to sleep and it will restore your undervolt after it wakes up. This has solved a few wake from sleep issues when undervolting.


----------



## Matranix (Aug 12, 2021)

penguin856 said:


> My CPU doesn't have the iGPU enabled.


Hi! I have the same CPU . How did you disable the iGPU?


----------

